# Would you be MAD!!!



## tightlines (Feb 20, 2005)

My nephew and I were on a lake 2 weekends ago and were catching a lot of nice crappies. A CO came by to check our license and limit. He made the statement to us that we were the only ones that had a nice catch that weekend. We had around 50 nice crappies.Went back this weekend only to find this CO and his freind had set there permenant up exactly on our GPS marked spot. Needless to say I was not impressed. He happened to knock on our door about 10 minutes after I had learned who's house was set up there. He showed up at the wrong time. He addmitted it was he and a friend that were set up there. I preceded to tell him that I thought that what he had done was a total mis-use of his authority as a "conservation officer". What gave this jerk the right to go around and check everyone out and then use that info to capatalize the hot spots. Another buddy of mine was along and he then proceded to let this CO know how disappointed he felt about his ethics as a CO. I personally believe that a CO should be held up to a higher set of standards than what this clown was portraying. He was squirming and acting as though he was a kid that just got caught stealing. He also had such an awful disposition that just looking at the smirk on his face made us more angry.After chewing on him the only thing he could say was quote" I didn't violate any laws did I?" I have the utmost respect and always have for CO's, but after that statement I told this jerk to get the hell out of my fish house right now. I had to as I was really close to poping him in the nose. I thought I was gonna have to hold my buddy back. I for one think it is totally unethical for a CO to use his position to search for the hot spots. I realize he has just as much right to hunt and fish as the next guy, but like I said, he should be held to a higher set of ethics than what he displayed. It wouldn't have been so bad if he would have been decent about the episode, but he was an arrogant little punk about the whole deal. We had drilled a lot of holes and searched to find this spot, and for this guy to do what he did sucks. Would you be ticked off, or did he have the right to do this? Where do you weigh in on this issue? 
tightlines


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I'd be ****** off, but depending on what kinda house you have maybe you should have left your house there.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The guy should have offered to move when he saw you......on the other hand maybe you should have an itinerary printed up on where you are going to be fishing so he knows what areas of what lake belong to only you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Get real....unlike what's happening to the hunting in ND, the lakes belong to everyone....if you get there first great but don't expect a good spot to be only yours the entire season. AND the COs are only human....when you were catching fish the first time he was WORKING!!!! Don't begrudge him a good time because you didn't leave your house on the spot.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Yep, that sucks. The problem is when the GW asks how many fish u caught, you can't exactly lie to him. RIGHT?????

I would've been really disappointed, and rightly sooo.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you are young you probaly feel mad but when you get older you get used to the competition that goes along with the sport. 8)


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

He did abuse his powers a bit as he got his information from you involuntarily via his occupation. If you wanted to make sure you had the spot secured you should have left a house there. I can certainly appreciate your frustration, however.


----------



## tightlines (Feb 20, 2005)

It has been very interesting, to say the least, to read all the different opinions about this incident. I too am not that upset about him setting up on a spot that we found , but more upset at his unprofessional dameaner that he displayed towards me and my fishing buddy. I can see both sides of the coin on this deal and I believe a warden has every right to fish where he wants to. After all it is public waters and he has a right to fish them as well. However, I think people would have had to have been there and experienced this total incident to understand how we were treated by someone who is suppose to be setting examples, and should be operating to a higher standard. Instead we got "I didn't break any laws did I" attitude. That statement alone should tell everyone what kinda guy we were dealing with. At any rate thanks to everyone for posting your opinions. It has been fun to read all the different opinions. Thats why I love these forums. Great stuff.. Thanks fellas & "gals"... tightlines


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That sucks to be in that situation. I know what it's like to work your tail off searching for a hole.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

More information...Was there some sort of structure that made that particular spot better than going over a short distance and fishing? Did you fish near him and did you have any luck if you did? On a public lake it really doesn't make much difference. At least you expressed your disappointment. He should be held to the same standard as any other fisherman whatever that standard might be.


----------

